# Datenbank anlegen



## Godot (22. Juli 2002)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe eine HP mit einer Linksammlung für webmaster eingerichtet. 
z.Zt. gebe ich die angemeldeten Seiten noch von Hand ein, da ich noch keine entsprechende Datenbank einrichten kann.

Die HP findet ihr hier 

Also, die Datenbank sollte ein Feld für die ID haben, eines Für die URL, eines für den Titel, eines für die Beschreibung, eines für den Namen des Webmasters, eines für die Email-Adresse, eines für die Bewertungen und eines für die Hits. Achja, und ein Feld für die Kategorie, oder sollte man am besten für jede Kategorie eine eigene Tabelle anlegen?  

Leider habe ich noch keine richtige Ahnung von PHP & MySQL und wollte mal fragen ob es sehr schwer wird sowas selbst zu programmieren? So wie ich das sehe brauche ich doch nur eine gut gegliederte Datenbank anlegen und dann immer wieder die gleichen 3-4 Befehle in meine Pages einfügen, oder ist das wesentlich komplexer? Ich wollte mich jetzt nach meinen Prüfungen in den Semesterferien mal ein wenig der Sache annehmen, wo fange ich am besten an? Wie würdet ihr die Datenbank anlegen, ich kenne mich damit, wie gesagt, leider "noch" nicht aus.

Es wäre sehr hilfreich wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie ich am besten die Datenbank aufbauen sollte (phpMyAdmin habe ich schon installiert) und wo ich entsprechende Tuts für Anfänger finde die ziemlich direkt das Wissen vermitteln, welches ich für ein solches Projekt brauche, alles brauche ich ja nicht zu lernen...

Oder wird das zu schwer und ich sollte besser ein vorhandenes Script nutzen, wenn ja, welches könnt ihr empfehlen?

PS: Wer eine website hat die zu einer der Kategorien passt kann diese jetzt schon anmelden, die Einträge werden dann in die Datenbank übernommen wenn ich es hinbekommen habe.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (22. Juli 2002)

Also da du keine grundlegenden Kenntinsse hast, empfehle ich dir zunächst mal, daß du dir die Grundlagen von relationalen Datenbanken und SQL etwas aneignest. Denn wenn du das Prinzip von relationalen Datenbanken verstanden hast, fällt es dir nacher viel leichter mit der Datenbank umzugehen und auch mehr oder weniger größere Projekte zu realisieren. 
Danach solltest du dich umgehen mit SQL beschäftigen, denn dann ist das codieren in PHP "fast" nur noch ein Kinderspiel. Naja so leicht nun auch wieder nicht.  
Tutorials usw. sollte es im Internet genügende geben zu den Themen:
- relationale Datenbanken
- SQL
- PHP
Solltest du schon Kenntnisse in C oder C++ haben, dann fällt dir PHP wirklich sehr leicht.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Godot (23. Juli 2002)

Ja, ich habe wirklich noch keine Ahnung davon, höchstens Ansatzweise. Ich werde mir das mal in den nächsten Wochen anschauen, aber das dürfte doch nebenbei lernbar sein, oder ist das sehr viel?


----------



## Spacemonkey (23. Juli 2002)

Also SQL, rel. DB sind nicht schwer zu erlernen.
Und das PHP dürfte auch nicht das große Problem sein.
Also ich habe für mich mal ne DB angelegt und dann per PHP ausgelesen, neue Einträge gemacht usw. War rel. einfach.


----------



## haldjo1 (24. Juli 2002)

super php/mysql tutorial gibts unter http://www.galileo-computing.de/openbook/php4/ ist auch als dowload verfügbar


----------



## Spacemonkey (24. Juli 2002)

Probiere es mal hiermit:
SelfPHP


----------



## Godot (24. Juli 2002)

Jo danke, ich werde mir das nächste Woche mal alles ansehen.


----------

